# Minimum temp for wire



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe the manufacturer recommends above 0 F but I find it doesn't do well below 20 F.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One AHJ here states 32°F/0°C.

I've never really checked the temp when the sheath starts cracking.... I just pack up and go home.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

dpb32 said:


> Hey guys just wondering what is the minimum temp that you guys will
> Work with romex or loomex as we call it here in Canada?
> We are having a cold spell here and I noticed the wire cracks real easy ecspecially 3wire.


Anything below 32F(0C) I add heat or go home. The trouble is the damage you never see.


----------



## dpb32 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes I'm seeing that now it's actually -37 celcuis here in Canada so I guess Im way below what's recommended the wire here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

dpb32 said:


> Yes I'm seeing that now it's actually -37 celcuis here in Canada so I guess Im way below what's recommended the wire here.


We had -20 F this morning:thumbsup: but the wind was bad. It was -30 to -40 wind chill.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

backstay said:


> We had -20 F this morning:thumbsup: but the wind was bad. It was -30 to -40 wind chill.


 
you should move to "balmy" southern Iowa. We had 20 this morning and 32 now. Sun shining and no wind. Just mud


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

We have a local amendment (Anchorage, Alaska) 23.30.300.24 - Add a section 300.24: 300.24 Cold Temperature installations: Thermoplastic type insulated wires or cables, or non-metallic tubing shall not be installed when ambient temperatures are less than -7C (20F).

Lots of jobs here in the commercial/inustrial sector have a requirement that the wire be heated for 24 hours if it is cold outside (ya, we work at -20, and -30 up here) and has been brought "indoors" to be pulled.

Helps to warm pipe a day in advance too. It tends to bend without "wrinkling" nearly as much (I love 2" EMT).:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is what Southwire has to say, but this is for their sim pull stuff



> Romex Wire Applications
> Romex® SIMpull® Type NM-B cable may be used for both exposed and concealed work in normally dry locations at temperatures not to exceed 90°C (with ampacity limited to that for 60°C conductors) as specified in the National Electrical Code. NM-B cable may be run in air voids of masonry block or tile walls where such walls are not subject to excessive moisture or dampness. Voltage rating for NM-B cable is 600 volts.
> 
> Romex® SIMpull® Type NMD90 cable may be used for both exposed work in dry locations or concealed work in dry or damp locations. The maximum allowable conductor temperature is 90°C. The minimum recommended installation temperature is minus 25° C for two-conductor cables, and minus 10°C for three-conductor cables (with suitable handling procedures). Material should be properly stored above 0°C for 24 hours prior to installation. The maximum voltage rating for all intended applications is 300 volts. Consult the Canadian Electrical Code for further information related to applications.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

CEC? Forgot that he was to the EAST of me, and North of you guys "down south":thumbup:.....


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Our cold weather test for wire is to take a scrap of 14/2 (that didn't come out of a warm van) about 4' long whip it against the framing if sheath breaks time to go home or do something other than pull wire, around -20C is usually the limit.

If you really HAVE to pull wire in colder temperatures just set up your reels of wire in front of a heater and keep moving  Just be real careful about snagging it can take the sheath right off


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Below -10, I'm not going anywhere near a sheeted in house with no heat. I feel for you guys that have no choice in the matter.

We have been receiving NMD marked "freeze flex" lately. I dislike it because it doesn't pull as nicely through the joists, but it may help you out.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Below -10, I'm not going anywhere near a sheeted in house with no heat. I feel for you guys that have no choice in the matter.
> 
> We have been receiving NMD marked "freeze flex" lately. I dislike it because it doesn't pull as nicely through the joists, but it may help you out.


The "freeze flex" is marked on some of the wire we use I haven't noticed a huge difference compared to non freeze flex. Once it gets past -20C I'm usually only worried about getting the job done and not wrecking the wire.

House has to be sheeted & have windows and doors on for us to work in those temps plus we bring our diesel heater. That's only if there isn't enough heated indoor work to go around. 

Like you said sometimes you don't get a choice

Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

dpb32 said:


> Hey guys just wondering what is the minimum temp that you guys will
> Work with romex or loomex as we call it here in Canada?
> We are having a cold spell here and I noticed the wire cracks real easy ecspecially 3wire.


I believe that the manufacturer stamps the minimum temp on the wire. and i think its -25 C for NMD

In reality, unless the place HAS to be wired, I will pull my guys out when its -20 and if there are other places to work, -15 is the magic number.

If we have to wire a place, than our diesel heater (4 liters per hour which means $4.48 cdn) is turned on. 

I look at the productivity more than the damage to the wire. If its too cold for the guys, its too cold for the wire. (at least for our residential)


----------



## electrolover (Feb 12, 2011)

dpb32 said:


> Hey guys just wondering what is the minimum temp that you guys will
> Work with romex or loomex as we call it here in Canada?
> We are having a cold spell here and I noticed the wire cracks real easy ecspecially 3wire.



ATLEAST GO GET SOME mc CABLE, SHACKER!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

electrolover said:


> ATLEAST GO GET SOME mc CABLE, SHACKER!


You sound just like a troll I once knew.


----------

